# Fishing for shark in destin help



## Codieq742 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm going to destin may 12th for a week and want to catch some shark
I have a 12' rod with a fin nor 9500 reel 
I will be casting my bait

Any and all advice welcome what kind of line, bait, tackle, and any other advice.

Also looking to set up another rod 
Any suggestions?


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Perfect setup for sharks. Go to bass pro and they sell a pack of two 16/0 circle hooks for like 3 or 4 dollars. Any wire leader over 90 lbs should be fine. Also make sure that your leader is at least 6 foot long because a shark can easily tailwhip you. As far as line goes, if you dont care about spending a little extra money, I would fill that sucker up with 65 to 100 lbs braid. If your on a budget, I would go straight 30 lbs mono. As far as bait goes, bluefish, bonito, and mullet are plentiful this time of the year. If your having trouble catching bait, post a thread on here asking anyone if they have any unneeded bait, ive did it multiple times. Also the local fresh seafood farkets sell fresh dead mullet. Hope this helps!


----------



## Codieq742 (Mar 6, 2013)

How would I go about fishing for Bonita or bluefish or mullet?

I have an 8' pole I can use but it doesn't have a reel on it what kind would you recommend?


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Hook the bait up through the lower jaw exiting through the upper jaw, or hook it through the nose. And for catching mullet, i cast net them in the bay.. bluefish are fairly easy to catch at the destin harbor. Go out there at night and use a white grub or use some cut up pinfish, theyre thick at the destin harbor. And for your 8 foot rod, it all depends on what your willing to spend. A good and fairly cheap reel is a penn feirce 7000 or 8000. They are a decent size and hold a good amount of line. They cost about 70 $ new but I bet you can find one a lot cheaper on ebay or craigslist.:thumbsup:


----------



## Codieq742 (Mar 6, 2013)

What do you use to catch the bait fish?
Bait and hook size and type?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

good luck. and try not to break their jaws getting those thick mustads out. 

have you ever fished for shark?


----------



## Codieq742 (Mar 6, 2013)

Kinda, before I broke the reel on my 8' I caught some with a double drop hook setup but they were alone 1-2' 
But I want to catch one 4' and up for the fight and to say I have.
The only thing is I have to cast my bait
Any other advice?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I would look for a friendly kayaker to take bait out for you and drop it off about 100 yards of the beach. If you're not afraid to get wet you could wade out and drop it when the water starts getting deeper than you feel comfortable with. :thumbup: I've tried to cast out a 3lb bluefish and it's not nearly as easy as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Codieq742 (Mar 6, 2013)

Any info on how to hook up cut Bonita or whole ladyfish?
How big should the chunks of cut be?
Hook size?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

johnf said:


> I would look for a friendly kayaker to take bait out for you and drop it off about 100 yards of the beach. If you're not afraid to get wet you could wade out and drop it when the water starts getting deeper than you feel comfortable with. :thumbup: I've tried to cast out a 3lb bluefish and it's not nearly as easy as I thought it was going to be.


you don't need huge baits. im casting 150gram and 6 - 8oz of bait. 


















just beware of stormy weather and big waves.


----------



## Codieq742 (Mar 6, 2013)

How big are the sharks you catch with bait that big?


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lowprofile....are you trying to cast that bait right in front of that next set of waves that you can see in the second picture? Thats a great looking rig you got there...Where did you pick up your sinkers?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ckhawkeye51 said:


> Lowprofile....are you trying to cast that bait right in front of that next set of waves that you can see in the second picture? Thats a great looking rig you got there...Where did you pick up your sinkers?


It landed well past it. I get them at half hitch and k mart

They've all been 6'6" to 7'1"


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> It landed well past it. I get them at half hitch and k mart
> 
> They've all been 6'6" to 7'1"


Guess I've done a little overkill on my bait size. Don't think I'd want to catch anything bigger than that. What size hook are you using?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Would this stuff in the 135lb weight work for sharks up to 6-7'? http://www.basspro.com/Malin-Malon7-Nylon-Coated-Wire/product/53195/

Or would it be better to step up to a bigger version? http://www.basspro.com/Malin-Trident49-Strand-Wire/product/53196/

Or would it be less hassle just to buy some of these http://www.basspro.com/Texas-Tackle-Factory-Shark-Ready-Rig/product/1207171056/#desc-tab


----------



## so_ill (Sep 19, 2011)

salt-life said:


> As far as bait goes, bluefish, bonito, and mullet are plentiful this time of the year.


Where do you catch mullet this time of year?


----------

